# 그렇기에



## karla_12

How does 그렇기에 translated in English?

ex.유년에 대한 그리움을 품는 것조차 다시 돌아갈 수 없는 순수의 시절이기 때문이라고.

      그렇기에 그리운 것은 모두 아름답다고 말입니다.

     (  excerpt:구혜순의 소설:탱고)

 도와주셔서 감사합니다


----------



## juiceholic

Hello Karla,
그렇기에 comes from 그렇다(v) which means 'yes'. 그렇기에 is also a synonym to 그렇기 때문에 which means 'that being so', or something like that. 
Its a consequence of first phrase. I hope it would help you.


----------



## karla_12

Thank you.It greatly helped


----------

